# mon pc perd son temps ... literallement !

## m4st3r

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai un gros soucis avec mon pc, il perd du temps et je n'arrive pas a regler le probleme.

Mon systeme a ete reinstaller a neuf il y a 4 jours apres un crash de hdd et depuis ce temps il perd environ 2 seconde au 10~15minutes 

J'ai installer  ntpd et tous verrifier mes conf ( hwclock et ... ) mais il ne tiens tout simplement pas l'heure !

Voici un exemple a 1h d'intervale:

```
maboxsti ~ # ./updatetime.sh

Sun Jan  8 01:39:16 EST 2012

8 Jan 01:39:27 ntpdate[8178]: step time server 216.234.161.11 offset 2.735144

Sun Jan  8 01:39:27 EST 2012

maboxsti ~ # ./updatetime.sh

Sun Jan  8 02:31:49 EST 2012

8 Jan 02:32:05 ntpdate[9365]: step time server 129.128.5.211 offset 7.328448 sec

Sun Jan  8 02:32:05 EST 2012

```

Merci a l'avance de vos idee pour pouvoir regler mon probleme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Oh lala, je vais pas souvent dans le sous-forum donc j'avais pas vu. Tu as posté au mauvais endroit  :Wink: 

C'est maintenant corrigé. Peut aussi regarder les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît et mettre ton titre du topic en conformité ? Merci  :Wink: 

Sinon, concernant ton problème. que contient le fichier /etc/adjtime ?

As-tu des messages du kernel dans les logs ?

----------

## brubru

Je pense avoir eu le même problème il y a un moment (sûrement lié à un changement de noyau (entre 2.6.30 et 2.6.38 ))

Je pense que ça vient de ta source de temps (clocksource)

Avec les pc qui s'adapte en fréquence, qui se mette en état de sommeil... avoir une source de temps stable est devenu plus délicat.

1/ regarde si l'horloge matériel fonctionne toujours:

Quand tu constate qu'il y a perte de temps, affiche l'heure hwclock

si c'est toujours bon c'est l'heure système qui se perd la boule

2/ l'heure système est liée à une source (cloksource):

cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource

tsc acpi_tm

cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource

tsc

Les nouveaux systèmes ont un timer hpet qui devrait être le mieux.

les anciens pc (le mien) juste tsc acpi_pm ...

quand j'ai eu le problème, il y avait un truc qui désactivait la source tsc car jugée instable (cherche tsc unstable sur le net),

du coup c'était la acpi_pm qui prenait le relais et causait la perte de temps (acpi pourrie ?).

3/ inspection de dmesg

cherche les mots-clés: clocksource, tsc, unstable et les lignes autour de ces messages

grep -iE "clock|tsc|acpi_pm|hpet|unstable" -C 2 /var/log/dmesg

4/ j'ai résolu en ajoutant idle=halt à la ligne de commande, il y a aussi les paramètres= tsc, clockousrce=... à regarder

voir dans /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt pour trouver le bon truc

Ça a fonctionné dans mon cas mais c'est pas forcément la bonne solution.

C'est peut-être juste le timer hpet qui n'est pas compilé dans ton noyau, dans tous les cas il faut inspecter dmesg à la recherche de la bonne info.

Bruno

----------

